# Sticky  Free Printable Target Links



## Hunter333

Please post links to printable targets only. Thanks!

http://website.lineone.net/~triggerfish/free.htm

http://www.protargets.com/targets/index2.htm

http://www.remington.com/library/dow...er_targets.asp


----------



## BR549

http://www.ammoman.com/targets/
Click on free targets on left.


----------



## Overdew

http://www.mytargets.com/
Now I need a big plotter to print them out.


----------



## Overdew

http://z.about.com/d/politicalhumor/1/0/8/E/osama_dartboard.jpg


----------



## alex-v

While we are on the topic of targets here is a partial list of the many, many sights listed on the rec.guns newsgroups. The rec.guns newsgroups is not a web site but some people can access it through "google".

If you are looking for something different then these two Barney targets might be just the thing for you.

http://www.tuffsteel.com/PDFtargets/barney.pdf

http://www.hsasports.com/pdf/barney.pdf

Now for sites with real targets. Some of these might have already been mentioned. Also, some of these URLs might be obsolete and no longer on the Web.

http://www.reloadbench.com/pdf.html

http://www.glockfaq.com/targets.htm

http://makarov.com//funstuff.html

http://www.fortliberty.org/military-library/free-printable-targets.shtml

http://www.doubleought.com/printable_targets.html

http://www.targetz.com/

http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/TPHaller/page3.html

http://www.varmintal.com/atarg.htm

http://www.larrywillis.com/tip011A.html

http://www.geocities.com/rowdyh/free_targets.htm

http://www.mytargets.com/

http://www.varminthunters.com/targets/

http://www.tnoutdoorsmen.com/targets.htm

http://www.lyndenhuggins.com/Hunting/Targets/Paper Shooting Targets.htm

http://www.falconmachining.com/targets/targets.htm

http://www.shootersjournal.com/FreeTargets.htm

http://home.earthlink.net/~jonaa/Targets.html


----------



## Hunter333

Thanks alex! I checked all of the links and they are all in working order. The first 2 take a bit longer to load due to the pdf format......


----------



## alex-v

I know about the pdf files. But, for the Barney fans it is worth it.

When I see a link for a pdf file that I want to look at I will right click and save the file to the hard-drive. Once it is all there I will open it. This seems faster than waiting for the download to go to an already opened Acrobat reader.


----------



## target-panic

http://www.gamecalls.net/free_stuff/52_free_targets.html


----------



## Bucky

thanx guys i will use some of them


----------



## ricdoug

http://www.airguninfo.com/pell_tar.shtml


----------



## lwingwatcher

did anybody run across any bowling pin targets? I looked high and low but struck out...


----------



## kbkrause

lwingwatcher said:


> did anybody run across any bowling pin targets? I looked high and low but struck out...


Here you go... http://www.huntercustoms.com/downloads.htm


----------



## lwingwatcher

Thank YOu


----------



## kbkrause

http://www.brightsights.com/targets.shtml


----------



## JackAm

Great thread guys!

Thanks!


----------



## chris_kreiner

Awesome Post Thanks Guys. I will never have to buy targets again.


----------



## fr3db3ar

I agree. I found lots of new things to shoot at....and how to make a great holder as well.

thanks


----------



## hunting fool

gunloads.com
mytargets.com
targetz.com
www.gamecalls.net/free_stuff/52_free_targets.html


----------



## jaywkr

http://www.thenpha.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=5770#Post5770


----------



## ricksweet

thanks.


----------

